# Signing my name as a CPC



## kaylawardle (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I just recently became certified (the end of October) and I have a probably silly question that I can't find the answer to.

How do you sign or write your name as a CPC. Should I sign documents at the office as: Kayla Wardle, CPC, or just my name...?

I am proud of my certifications, but if that is not the normal thing to do, please tell me so I don't look dumb. lol

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 10, 2015)

I use my credentials in my email signatures, but rarely when I'm actually signing my name to something. Having said that, I don't think there is anything wrong with signing your credentials. You worked hard for those letters, be proud of them!


----------



## steels816 (Dec 10, 2015)

kaylawardle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just recently became certified (the end of October) and I have a probably silly question that I can't find the answer to.
> 
> ...


Congrats on passing the exam.


----------



## kaylawardle (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response, Walker22. That's kind of how I have been doing it!

And thank you, steels816! It's very exciting.


----------



## avon4117 (Dec 11, 2015)

i was wondering the same thing..thanks for asking


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 11, 2015)

What do you all think your are Dr's now or something   ? I added it to my name on Linked In, email signature and resume would never think of using it anywhere outside of doing busiensss. Don't be like those Dr's that get upset when you don't call them Doctor regardless of where they are


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com (Dec 14, 2015)

kaylawardle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just recently became certified (the end of October) and I have a probably silly question that I can't find the answer to.
> 
> ...




I think if you are signing documents pertaining to coding, it would be prudent to sign them with your credentials. Example: you are appealing something to an insurance company or are abstracting a chart on paper. It lets other people in the office and outside know that you are qualified to do the task. 

Of course add to your resume and signatures at work and other sites .


----------

